# Healthcare



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Veronica,
Just wondered if you could give me some information on health care. My husband as angina and I wondered how he would go on for his medication when we move out there.

Thanks
Donna


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Donna, 
If your husband is receiving a UK pension or Invalidity Benefit or some other UK State benefits then he can apply to "The Pension Service" for an E form (E121 or E123 depending on circumstances). He can then use this form to register with a Cyprus state hospital. Or if he is working then he can apply for and register with an E106. Then he can see a Government doctor and will pay a flat rate each time he sees a doctor (from €2 according to circumstances). The cost of this is reclaimed from the UK. His medication should be free but sometimes a particular medication has to be acquired privately.

Alternatively he could obtain private medical insurance. Some include prescriptions. Personally I found there was a problem if you have a pre-existing medical condition. They wanted to load the insurance premium and wanted me to be without treatment for several months.

Most medications can be bought over the counter at a pharmacy.


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Babs,
Thanks for that info.Thats a great help.
Donna


----------

